# more rumptails!!



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

kept 5 in the litter with 3 ''rumpwhites'' out of a choc tan rumpwhite mumma and cinnamon buck, not bad, and very cute babies, i'm really getting into the whole cinnamon thing.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They are lovely rumptails. I have had a couple where its just the hind feet and tail are white and they look very interesting and they have been very popular as pets, Ive even managed to sell a few bucks.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

cuteee


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

woa there taegan! all of these posts are super old annnnd you've commented on like 7,000 things! Slowwww doowwwnnn


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

love love the 1st one


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Taegan....

Have you read any of the replies to your posts?
You have been told various times by admin and section mods that you need to post an intro in the intro forum, before using the other forums.

Thanks


----------

